# New Maxima Design



## crow_milo (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know when they will come out with a new Maxima bodystyle?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The new bodystyle will probably be around for another 4 years.


----------



## crow_milo (Jan 9, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info, let me know if you hear anything. I did hear they are coming out with an electric or hybrid version though.


----------

